# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Hubble Hugo, smart home camera, Binatone, Sheung Wan, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - Binatone

Contributor - Pilot Labs

----------


## Airicist

Press-release
"Hubble Connected and Pilot Labs Announce Partnership for HUGO & IVO Series of Smart Monitors at CES"
The collaboration will combine cloud connectivity and intelligent voice control for smart home monitoring, enhancing the connected home experience

January 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hugo's Hubble cam talks to Alexa and can tell when you're pissed off"

by Andrew Gebhart
January 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Hubble Hugo smart home camera knows how you feel

Published on Jan 9, 2017




> This all-seeing, Alexa-enabled camera can interpret your facial expressions.


"Hubble Hugo Smart Home Camera Knows How You Feel"

by Mike Prospero
January 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Hubble HUGO Robot - Robotic Minion ALEXA with an EYE

Published on Dec 16, 2018




> Today we meet the $249 Hugo! A fun integration of a robot with Alexa that is designed to be your personal assistant. This fun little robot has a HD camera, two way talk, full range of motion including an eye lid, and much more! 
> 
> HUBBLE HUGO is an Amazon Alexa certified robot with built-in Alexa Voice Service (AVS) and a full HD camera with motorized eyelid for privacy protection. HUGO connects to the Alexa Voice Service to play music, order supplies, stay on schedule, and provide information, news, sports scores, weather, parenting tips, and more— instantly. As a monitor, HUGO is capable of supporting almost 360 degrees viewing with PTZ function. Ideal for day and night monitoring. HUGO works with thousands of Alexa skills as well as Alexa compatible devices for smart home. With special Alexa Skills for Hugo, it can take pictures and record videos by voice command, even remotely. With a special AI function, face can be detected and Hugo can look for named faces and once recognized, take pictures. 
> 
> Watch over your baby from afar
> Voice control your smart home
> Hands-free voice control
> Access a wide pool of parenting skills
> Capture precious baby milestones
> ...

----------

